# Another Discovery in the Dusty Archives



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

There has just been what might be an astounding discovery in the dusty recesses of a storage area in the Paris Conservatoire. A young pianist was allowed to search through several boxes of old manuscripts long forgotten and out fell only the first few pages of the score (the cover sheet only says Concerto Adagio/Larghetto) of what appears to be the work of a 19th century master, but who? It is not certain that the composer is French since the box in which the score was found had compositions by composers from other parts of Europe.

You have been hired to advise the officials of the Conservatoire as to the possible composer or at least the period of the 19th century it might have been written in and/or a composer that might have influenced its composition.

View attachment Mystery2.mp3


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Again, it sounds like an unknown (to me) Romantic-era piano concerto, possibly by one of dozens of obscure composers. Very pretty of course. Or it could be an obscure work by somebody better known. But I'm pretty sure it isn't Vivaldi or Bartok!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Gee, I was going to guess Bartok! 

Not really. Maybe Chopin inspired, but not Chopin from the very middle of the 19th century - or a pastiche from a later time. 

I've never cared much for this sort of chromatic noodling even though Beethoven himself used the effect occasionally.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Weston said:


> Gee, I was going to guess Bartok!
> 
> Not really. Maybe Chopin inspired, but not Chopin from the very middle of the 19th century - or a pastiche from a later time.
> 
> I've never cared much for this sort of chromatic noodling even though Beethoven himself used the effect occasionally.


Hmm, that business about noodling & Beethoven is remarkably similar to something Daniel Heartz says in his book 'Mozart, Haydn and Early Beethoven'. Can't say I ever think of Beethoven as 'noodling' insofar as it seems to imply casual or improvisational filler. Also, I don't see it as applying to this work.


----------

